# Budget wall mounts.



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

kindolf :whistling2:

....seriously, I'll bet you could go to the orange box and build your own mount for about 60-75 bucks, and yes it would swivel.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

http://monoprice.com it's what everyone I know uses.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Edrick said:


> http://monoprice.com it's what everyone I know uses.





I have purchased several mounts and cables from them. :thumbsup: Not one issue observed so far. 

Other companies want 3-500 bucks for a mount. I hope they face-plant soon.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Some of these television wall mounting brackets approach the cost of the TV they mount. Is there a certain brand, or online retailer, that has budget priced wall mounts that perform well?


It's funny I opened this thread and there's an ad for a wall mount right beside your post.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife bought a swivel wall mount oft our living room tv, could have bought 6 from monoprice for what she paid.

As for the ad, welcome to targeted advertising.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I also use monoprice for all my installs. Not one single issue.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

if you just want to mount it to the wall... 2 pieces of deep unistrut. It works perfectly. If you want more or less of an angle, use more or less strut, respectively.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Monoprice.com


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 of these and they seem very solid

http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Art...7QNI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1332136307&sr=8-6


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sams club....

and monoprice as well


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> if you just want to mount it to the wall... 2 pieces of deep unistrut. It works perfectly. If you want more or less of an angle, use more or less strut, respectively.


How are you using regular strut to mount the TV?


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Target is where I bought mine for the house, very cheap, does the job for half the price as most others.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Some of these television wall mounting brackets approach the cost of the TV they mount. Is there a certain brand, or online retailer, that has budget priced wall mounts that perform well?


It's not that the mounting brackets are approching the price of the TV, it's that the TV price is comming down to the price of the bracket. :whistling2:

Sounds like when you give a price to wire a hot tub and the customer says that the wiring costs more than the price he paid for the hot tub.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> How are you using regular strut to mount the TV?


I picture something like this .....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Some of these television wall mounting brackets approach the cost of the TV they mount. Is there a certain brand, or online retailer, that has budget priced wall mounts that perform well?



Mycablemart.com


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've used hundreds of the monoprice mounts and have 5 of them in my own home, as well as who knows how many of their HDMI cables.

These perform well, or better than, many of the more expensive mounts. 

For a tilting mount, it's REALLY hard to screw up. Just make sure you know that when they say low profile on monoprice, they mean it. 

For the titling/swiveling mounts for larger plasma's, I have found the monoprice mounts to exceed that of the Peerlus and Sanus mounts. When I say exceed, I am talking about when you pull the TV out and push it back in, turn it, tilt it, etc, it will stay at that position. It does not fall out of level, and it doesn't loosen up.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

jrannis said:


> How are you using regular strut to mount the TV?


1 piece mounted on the wall and one piece mounted on the rear of the display. Hook together.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc try www.mycablemart.com . I bought several from them to mount somes tvs and monitors in the new RV. Best prices I could find and the quality isnt bad.


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

Parts Express is where we buy all of our mounts. pricing is good, quality is excellent. They have great pricing on cables also. Check them out. :thumbsup:
www.partsexpress.com

Bill


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I buy mine from Costco.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> I have 2 of these and they seem very solid
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Art...7QNI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1332136307&sr=8-6


you need a wallplate on that receptacle.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Adi.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We use Sanus mounts from Amazon.com


----------

